
Easily add an NSA backdoor into your Rails app - deathtrader666
https://github.com/goshakkk/nsa_panel
======
ChrisAntaki
Isn't this functionality included with all modern platforms, due to the
upstream wiretap and FBI key retrieval service?

------
drakaal
Redundant functionality; already included in platform.

See notes at: [http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-12043...](http://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-12043/product_id-22568/Rubyonrails-Ruby-On-Rails.html)

------
snorkel
It's very basic, it doesn't even indicate which users are evil doers.

~~~
Udo
Ah, that's a mistake on your part because everyone is, of course.

------
railzfailz
Not sure this is really needed - Ruby on Fails is already so insecure, magic,
badly designed and chock full of holes that owning a Rails site is a badge of
shame not honour.

~~~
Bahamut
You felt the need to create a troll account just to say this? That's probably
more shameful.

